# Conexion de etapa de potencia boss600



## hernanchiaradia (Dic 5, 2006)

Hola: necesito conectar una potencia Boss C600, 4 parlantes de 6X9 pionner, 2 parlantes de 5" y un woofer de 12. Come me aconsejarían conectarlo y si alguien me puede decir como ecualizarlo bienvenido sea.
Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 5, 2006)

instalos despues vemos la ecualizacion 



http://usuarios.lycos.es/cordobatuning/Galeria de fotos/amplificadordepotencia.htm


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 6, 2006)

demasiados parlantes para la etapa de potencia. Este amplificador tiene cuatro salidas de 4ohm y 60W rms. a 14,4v, Y posibilidad  de conexión a 2 ohm por canal aunque es bastante inestable termicamente.

Un consejo es que utilices dos de las salidas, por ejemplo las FRONT, y las conectes a los 4 altavoces 6x9. De forma que tengas 2 canales de 2 ohms.  La forma es conexionar en paralelo de dos, que imagino que los instalaras en bandeja trasera del vehiculo. El canal restante o rear lo utilices en modo puente o bridge para el Subgrave, que imagino que estará instalado sobre una caja. La etapa estará rindiendo a mas de 150% de su potencia nominal, pero mientras no abuses largos periodos con ella no te dara problemas ya que viene convenientemente protegida contra sobrecargas y calentamientos.

No conectes nada mas. Recuerda el cable de alimentación tanto positivo como negativo que sea de por lo menos 6 o 10 mm de seccion, ya que por ellos marcharan entre 40 y 50 amperios en picos.


El crossover, para los canales de los 6x9 activa el filtro HPF, y en el rotativo de seleccion de frecuencia los recortes sobre los 100 Hz. Evitarás que bajas frecuencias los hagan picar. 

El canal subgrave que es el que usa dos canales restantes activa el filtro LPF, y en el rotativo de corte ubicalo sobre los 90 Hz. 
De este modo cada altavoz trabajará con sus frecuencias y tendrás un sonido potente y sin distorsion.

El resto de los altavoces conectalos al autorradio o si es posible ubica otra etapa de potencia para manejar los altavoces delanteros.


Para ajustar las ganancias, desconecta las salidas de altavoz del autorradio, deja solo lo que va a funcionar con la etapa. Baja las ganancias de la etapa al minimo. Pon un disco que tenga algo de musica electronica tipo house, y pon el volumen del autorradio al maximo, ecualizando a 0 el bass y el treble, excluyendo todo tipo de ecualizadores.-
El equipo sonara bajito o casi nada. Sube la ganancia de los canales de la bandeja y observa cuando empiezan a distorsionar. Ahí es el punto. no lo mires mas.
Desconecta los RCA de los canales delanteros y deja solo los rca del sub. Haz lo mismo, ve subiendo el volumen del sub, que solo serán vibraciones, hasta que notes que empieza a saturar o a distorsionar. Ese sera el punto. Apaga el autorradio bajandole el volumen y conecta el resto del equipo.

Otro tema es el de las FASES. Recuerda conectar bien positivos y negativos en todo momento, y sobre todo, cuando tengas el sistema conectado, prueba de invertir la polaridad del subgrave, y con el vehiculo cerrado observa cuando se obtiene mas presion spl. Algunos autorradios disponen de salida sub y salidas frontales y traseras preout, con su crossover activo. Pero imagino que no es el caso.


Tendrás un ajuste bastante ´´optimo. Solo el hacerlo con atensión y tranquilidad te va a dar un buen resultado. Olvida los nervios y la emocion. 

Soy instalador desde hace 20 años en el mundo del car audio. Si precisas cualquier aclaración pon un post y te atendere. Un saludo.[/b]


----------



## hernanchiaradia (Dic 8, 2006)

Muchisimasss gracias por tu ayuda y el tiempo que te tomaste para realizarlo. 
Con respecto a lo que decis en el ultimo parrafo, te comento que el estereo es un pinner que cuenta con 2 salidas para subwoofer, 2 para parlantes frontales y 2 para traseros (todas RCA) aparte de las conexiones convencionales. Yo tenía pensado conectar de la sigueinte manera.
Cada salida de subwoofer a canal 1 y 2 de la potencia. (luego las salidas  1 y 2 puentearlas).
Cada salida de traseros a canal 3 y 4 de la potencia (luego cada salida a su respectivo 6X9)

Luego conectar un par de 6X9 y un par de 5" a las salidas convencionales del autoestereo, es decir sin utilizar ninguna potencia.

Me gustaría saber tu opinión, ya que veo que tenes mucho conocimiento del tema.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 8, 2006)

es correcto. Solo debes mandar a la etapa 2 rca,  el sub y los canales traseros.

Pon las etapas a Full Range en el interruptor del crossover, ya que los cortes los puedes programar en el radio. En el menu de laradio PIONEER:

SUBWOOFER: ON
LPF: ON  FREC. 80   (50/80/120/180)
GAIN sub  DE 0 A 12, pon al 6 para empezar
Phase tienes 0º o 180º (al final prueba como suena mas)

HPF: ON
HPF FREC: 120 Hz.    (50/80/120/180)

todos estos menus los tienes en la tecla SEL, y con los cursores arriba abajo iz y dcha desplazate . 

Salud

Por la conexion del sub no te preocupes, al ponerlo en puente el mismo te suma las salidas L Y R.


----------



## hernanchiaradia (Dic 16, 2006)

Tecnics: debido a tu valiosa ayuda me veo en el compromiso de comentarte que el equipo quedó sonando espectacular. Tuve un poco de inconveniente al ecualizar en sub ya que no contaba con un cd de música electrónica (o algo así) y no podía escuchar el golpe. Luego cuando conseguí el cd fué mas facil.
No se que opinas, pero puede ser que quede mejor ecualizado desde el estereo que desde la potencia? así lo hice porque me pareció que sonaba mejor.
Muchas gracias por tus consejos, la verdad que fueron muy valiosos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 16, 2006)

Me alegro hernan, siempre es mejor ajustar desde la fuente que en la eq de la etapa. Permite ajustes finos.
Recibe un saludo.


----------



## rock_dj85 (Nov 26, 2007)

hola q tal, tengo un problema con mi equipo de audio, como podria reducir el siseo que esta produciendo, tengo un stereo pioneer deh-p1y un par de woofers piooner de 12" , un set de medios delanteros pioneer y un par de 6x9 en la parte trasera las bocinas las manejo con un autotek (amplificador)
y los woofers con un swiss audio, podrian recomendarme como ecualizarlo para aprovecharlo al maximo,muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## PMR (Ene 6, 2011)

hola buenas chabales. necesiti un poco de ayuda con mi equipo de musica. tengo 2 etapas de potencia de 1000 batios cada una, en una etapa tengo 4 altavoces conectados con una salida rca del radio cd y en la etapa puenteada para q suenen los 4 canales y en la otra etapa de potencia tengo 2 sufboofer con un condensador los sub los tengo puenteados entre si y con una salida rca al radio cd. lo q me pasa q no soy kien a ecualizar pa q mu suene bien y aora bi un comentario de ecualizar y lo puse asi me suena algo mejor pero no como debe sonar xfabor haber si alguien me hecha una mano si esta bien conectao y para ecualizar xfa un saludo gracias


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola,  lo de el clipeo para ajuste de las ganancias no lo pudieron haber explicado mejor en post anteriores, deben hacer uso de los crossovers de las plantas haciendo los cortes para graves y medios, ya explicado aqui mismo y si tienen plantas solo para agudos pues tambien, esto para obtener mejor respuesta auditiva, muchas ya los traen y si no pues van a tener que ecualizar directamente desde el stereo


----------

